# Sources



## Redrocket (Aug 26, 2017)

Alright, I'm looking for trusted sources for anabolic and peptides. On 500mg test cycle Sust/enanthate. Taking extrememe peptides cjc 1295 no fav and ghrp-2. May be bunk who knows. Gyno flaring up and need reliable arimidex source. Help!!


----------



## mugzy (Aug 26, 2017)

This section is for reviewing and discussing sources and brands. If you have a question about a specific source ask it here. If you are asking for somebody to give you a source that's not going to happen.


----------



## Redrocket (Aug 26, 2017)

Wondering about Extreme Peptides? Are they legit. Just got my order...no sides??? What about American peptides?


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 26, 2017)

99% of peptides are junk

adex is easy from a variety of ~legal places

if anyone gives you a gear source they're likely a shill or scammer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2017)

Agree with tool. Good summation.

> peps are garbage 
> research chem companies are unreliable 
> asking for sources is not allowed because it will end badly for you not for us.

Try buying adex or aromasin from a few different research companies and hopefully you get lucky 

In the future don't start a cycle without all these things in place. Which includes your post cycle therapy which consists of what?


----------



## Redrocket (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, I'm 42 and been lifting for 20+ years. Wondering if I should just go with a hrt dose of 250mg every week after cycle. I have a good local source for gear. Not sure what to do. Pct is clomid and nolvadex if I go that route. Need something for my ligaments, tendons etc. but hgh is expensive and I'm scared of getting scammed. Any advice you guys can give would be greatly appreciated. And there has got to be a way of ordering decent arimidex or letro. I really was stupid not getting if beforehand but need it like yesterday


----------



## Redrocket (Aug 26, 2017)

When you say ~legal do you mean European?


----------



## Redrocket (Aug 26, 2017)

Really need to order arimidex and letro today.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2017)

You know what they say, stupidity on your part, isn't an emergency on ours.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 28, 2017)

Redrocket said:


> When you say ~legal do you mean European?


European or Indian


----------



## mongobiene (Aug 28, 2017)

tested so many peptides... i guess the only one working is MT2. But growth peptide... save your money man!


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Contact zenith.pharma.us at gmail com they are reliable.



Thanks alex, now go away.


----------

